
Ask HN: How do you deal with snark on an open-source project? - lollipop25
I&#x27;m not talking about Twitter snark or HN snark where an all-out nerd war can happen in a snap and nobody really cares. I&#x27;m talking about <i>snark thrown in a Github issue</i>.<p>How do you deal with that while maintaining composure but not totally ignoring the poster?
======
thisone
I'm not exactly good at it, but you need to ignore the snark as you see it.

Ignoring the snark, you then see if the issue really exists/is a fair point/is
something you care about, and you respond as you would to any non-snark filled
issue.

I don't see a point in trying to provoke the person, or 'educate' them, just
respond neutrally and professionally, or happy and chipper if you can do it
without it dripping in irony.

